# Humphreys Long Weekender



## meatallica (Apr 13, 2020)

Haven't been on the forum in a while. Life has had me busy for the last 6 months.  Anyway,  with all the Covid-19, social distancing and just basic quarantining from everyone else has me looking for something to occupy my time. Well,  I've upgraded to a Humphreys vertical cabinet smoker.. they gave me a great deal on the Long Weekender and it was in stock. Should ship by the end of this week. Can't wait to share pics with everybody


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 13, 2020)

meatallica said:


> Can't wait to share pics with everybody



Can't wait to see the pics. That's a brand of smoker I'm not familiar with.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 13, 2020)

Congrats on the new rig. Yes please do share when arrives.


----------



## ofelles (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, looking forward to seeing and hearing about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2020)

Love to see guys getting new rigs!
Make sure to take plenty of photo’s!
Al


----------



## meatallica (Apr 28, 2020)

Finally arrived yesterday!! She's a beauty!! Gonna wipe inside down with some soapy water on Saturday, dry it, then season it.  I was gonna use either peanut oil or Crisco.. Any thoughts,  preferences ??


----------



## meatallica (May 3, 2020)

Maiden voyage... Seasoning with beef cheeks and beef ribs!!  Got 10 hr burn from 8-10 lbs of RO briq. Enough left to go prolly 2 more hours.. I'm happy with that.  REAL impressed with the seasonng left over from the beef fat!!!


----------

